# Blender, yogurt and moss



## fish fodder (1 Apr 2013)

Hi,
Can anyone point me in the right direction for this technique please?


----------



## tim (1 Apr 2013)

George farmers latest journal mate.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Apr 2013)

George's TMC Signature -  new pics pg27 | Page 12 | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## fish fodder (1 Apr 2013)

George Farmer said:


> George's TMC Signature -  new pics pg27 | Page 12 | UK Aquatic Plant Society



Cheers, just been reading through it again. Will be giving this a go soon


----------

